# Cockatiel ate paint!



## CrazyArtist (Jul 10, 2014)

Okay so my cockatiel was out playing around and so was my budgie and i look over and i noticed they were chewing up the window seal! The paint was chipped before and i know one of my budgies has consumed pain and did not die or get sick but i don't know how much he ate and that was many months ago. What should i do?


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

CrazyArtist said:


> Okay so my cockatiel was out playing around and so was my budgie and i look over and i noticed they were chewing up the window seal! The paint was chipped before and i know one of my budgies has consumed pain and did not die or get sick but i don't know how much he ate and that was many months ago. What should i do?


If its latex paint and most are, its non-toxic and shouldn't be anything to worry about. I would be more worried with oil-based paint or those containing lead.


----------



## CrazyArtist (Jul 10, 2014)

i don't know what kind of paint was used in my house


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

How old is your house? Do you have any idea when it was last painted?

Most places stopped selling oil based paint 10 years ago, but some professionals can still get it for exteriors only. Lead based paint was outlawed in the 1970's.


----------



## CrazyArtist (Jul 10, 2014)

My house is very old but i was painted recently with latex for sure because i ran some tests on a sacrificial piece of paint so.. i'm hoping the window sill is just damaged. My birds have shown absolutely no signs of sickness other than a slight nap he took when i put him back in his cage but after that we went right back to eating and playing. If he did get poisoned, when will the signs begin?


----------



## CrazyArtist (Jul 10, 2014)

I did a little test on the wall and the paint is very flexible so i'm assuming it was latex. I'm relieved but still, what do you think i should watch for? Thank you by the way because i searched so hard but no site had info on the _consummation_ of paints!


----------



## CrazyArtist (Jul 10, 2014)

Sorry, my internet was buggy and i posted two replies 
he's doing ok for now


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

Phew, that's a scary thing. Hope it's nothing in the end!


----------

